# Recommendations for a first camera?



## The Beard (Apr 5, 2012)

I am finally gonna get the money soon to get myself a good camera, and since I have a kid on the way now I wanna be able to take some good pics of him/her 

My friend had a Canon Rebel (not sure of the specific model) which took very nice pictures and I was wondering if anyone's used one and if they would recommend it!

Also, i'd like recommendations on a good first camera. I'm not a complete beginner with photography though! I took a yearbook class last year and the teacher taught us quite a bit about the cameras and photography, so I have a bit of experience, but not much at the same time 

Not sure about a budget, but i'd like it to at least 5 or 6 hundred or below

Thanks!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 6, 2012)

D200 + 50mm f/1.4; I really like KEH, I've bought $2000+ lenses from them without worry (if the 1.4 is pushing the budget too much get the 50mm f/1.8 instead):
Nikon Digital D200 10.2 MEGAPIXEL WITH BATTERY & CHARGER (CF CARD ) DIGITAL SLR INTERCHANGEABLE LENS CAMERA - KEH.com
Nikon Autofocus 50 F1.4 D (52) 35MM SLR AUTO FOCUS STANDARD ANGLE LENS - KEH.com


----------



## Bevo (Apr 6, 2012)

^ Is that new?

If it is that is one smoking deal and your search is over!!

Also look in you local craigslist, lots of great camera packages are going for your range with all the needed gear included.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 6, 2012)

No, KEH mostly sells used equipment, but I'd still go with them over Craigslist.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends. Main question is, do you want to take photographing seriously over time ?

If no: get an entry level say D60/5100 (I'm a nikonist, won't talk about other brands that I don't know well) and a decent Nikkor DX zoom (the stock 18-200 is very good for family and holidays level photography) 
Not having a motor for AF on the camera won't be a problem since your lens will have one.

If yes: invest in a camera with a motor, ie D90 or above level. Why ? Because over time you"ll save a TON of money by being able to buy older used lenses that lack a motor, or current lenses not having one.
I use Tokina lenses with my D90 and if they are a bit less good than the Nikkor lenses they are also a quarter the price. (and still very good) The only recent nikkor lens I own is the 35mm 1.8 which at the price it is sold is a stupidly good deal.

Just make sure to know what you buy, the D200 is actually older than the D90, etc.

You can find used D90s for less than 500$ I guess. Buying lenses after this will be a matter of what you need the most and you can save over time. By the time you outgrow the D90 capabilities, I guess 3 or 4 generations of DSLRs will have gone by. ^^


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 10, 2012)

The only reason I don't like the D90 is it doesn't utilize the same media as higher-end cameras if you're going to grow into something like a D3/4.


----------

